
How I sidehustled $72K last year, and what I wanna do next – A geek with a hat - wheresvic1
https://swizec.com/blog/how-i-sidehustled-72167-last-year-and-what-i-wanna-do-next/swizec/8016
======
fred_is_fred
I've had several jobs where you had to sign something basically giving up
ownership to anything you did on the side, even on your own time, and even on
your own laptop. They seemed really common at large companies and back then
anyway. Is that still the case? Since he said "side hustle" I assume the
author has a normal job also.

~~~
rawb92
It's still the case for me, I am going to negotiate that the terms are
changed. It's ridiculous. I understand if the product I'm working on is a
conflict of interest, but if it's nothing related to my current employers
field why should they own it?

~~~
mattnewton
Because they want to own all your ideas. I think it a) ensures they don’t pass
on a great idea like HP and apple, and b) means they have the best productive
hours of your day since outside work is disincentivized.

Many silicon valley giants were built off of moonlighters who quit their day
job to build companies who later ate that day job, and the company would much
rather promote you for new work than potentially miss out.

~~~
fred_is_fred
I just posted the HP/Apple example as it came to mind, but I think a clause
like that was already in place at the time and HP explicitly said "we dont
want it".

~~~
mattnewton
IANAL, but I thought modern contracts just give the company it, and thus avoid
the step where a bureaucrat can decline.

------
jasimq
How does someone find so much extra time to do this all? Must take a lot of
energy and razor-sharp focus.

~~~
Swizec
My biggest source of complaint is that my focus is not in fact razor-sharp and
I spend too much time fumbling around unsure of what I should be doing to
advance the agenda.

